
I do not understand your concern… - pavel_lishin
https://shitpost.plover.com/m/message-headers.html
======
zeveb
ISTR that way back in the old days mail clients displayed every header, and
then they started hiding some known ones, and then they started hiding all but
certain ones. Is that a correct memory?

Because that'd probably explain the mess nowadays: no-one even notices all
that cruft.

